# Transmission cracks



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Fear not...those aren't cracks. They are the normal lines that develop during the casting process of aluminum. The casting molds aren't perfectly smooth and you just see the lines that develop.
The lines do not leak since they are only on the surface.

Rob


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Man I hope your right. To me these seemed different than the casting spider cracks. Here is a pic where it seems a chunk came out. So far I have only found one article about cracks on this transmission. Oddly it supposedly happened while being serviced at dealer. Guess they must have dropped it? It had been professionly welded in several places. Customer was only told transmission was repaired. When questioned they said they took it to someone that could weld alluminum. Im guessing that also means it had to be disasembled?


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh forgot to say: I was planning to someday take to dealer to look at while still under warranty. Still would like to know if anyone else has had or what they recommended.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

raffmanlt said:


> Oh forgot to say: I was planning to someday take to dealer to look at while still under warranty. Still would like to know if anyone else has had or what they recommended.


Robby is correct, see this all the time. take brake cleaner an the grime will disappear.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Good to hear. Thanks


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Going further though, you definitely have something leaking that appears to be motor oil.

As such, since it is still within powertrain coverage, I recommend a dealer trip for diagnosis and repair.

Rob


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep and thats after i cleaned it. Still camt tell where it came from and i even put in die and used the yellow glasses. Wanted to make sure wasnt a hose or something. I suspect its coming from valve cover gasket or cam seal. Sure glad cracks are normal! Love my car even with all the emmision concerns. Plan to keep it long term.


----------

